# 2000 cougar dash symbol



## rgclev388 (Sep 1, 2011)

my car is a 2000 mercury cougar with ac and auto trans. I have a symbol on my dash that i do not know what it means and the owners Manuel makes no mention of it. the symbol is in the area where the trip odometer info is. it looks like a gear with a ! in the middle. thanks for any help you can give. oh and this site is the bomb.


----------



## rgclev388 (Sep 1, 2011)

i also found another problem with this car. i put some gas in car and drove home. gas gauge said that i had a 3/4 and 260 miles left before empty. i left the car sit over night and the next day it said i had 1/4 tank and 97 miles before empty. what gives. i drove the car up to the mail box and back and 3 hours later it said a 1/2 tank. now I'm afraid to trust the gas gage. any idea thanks in advance


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Does the dash look like this?


----------



## Scottg1 (Jul 30, 2011)

No idea on your warning light, sorry, could not find any info on it either.
Sounds like your fuel level sending unit is bad, maybe just a bad float. Either way I am guessing that you need to drop the tank to get to it, the cougar is not the cheapest of ford co cars to fix. Check the wiring and the part first before you buy anything


----------



## rgclev388 (Sep 1, 2011)

yes it looks like the pic. here is a pic of my dash with the symbol 



http://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k519/rgclev388/CIMG0131.jpg


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's telling you that your low on engine coolant(antifreeze)


----------



## rgclev388 (Sep 1, 2011)

that's weird because i just filled it with coolant. i wander why its not in the Manuel. maybe the sensor is going bad because its not always on. thanks for your help


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's s picture of a radiator and a fan, make sure the wires are tight to the sensor plug, sometimes if coolant gets spilled on the connector while filling it will trip the light also.


----------



## rgclev388 (Sep 1, 2011)

i dont think we are talking about the same symbol look at the pic again i drew a arrow pointing to it. thanks





http://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k519/rgclev388/CIMG0131.jpg


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi rgclev388 



Its hard to make out the image does it look like this ?


----------



## Scottg1 (Jul 30, 2011)

rgclev388 said:


> i dont think we are talking about the same symbol look at the pic again i drew a arrow pointing to it. thanks
> 
> http://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k519/rgclev388/CIMG0131.jpg


Hey your pic does look like a radiator with a fan. He was right when he said check your coolant level sensor. The sketched pic is not an exact copy of yours but both represent the radiator


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The exclamation point under the mileage in the trip odometer?


----------



## rgclev388 (Sep 1, 2011)

that makes more sense about trans thanks ill have it checked out. thanks guys:wave:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I/we were looking at the coolant light because is was lit up, it was only after you posted again I noticed the tach at 0 and realized it wasn't running but just had the key on to take the picture


----------



## Scottg1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Yeah I missed that too. Sorry for the runaround there. Glad the rest of you are on top of it. Good luck with the cougar


----------



## njpauk (Mar 7, 2012)

I had the same symbol for awhile. It is a transaxle problem. For me i had a transmission leak and it was having trouble switching gears, and whenever it slipped out of a gear it flashed for a minute or two. i never got the transmission fixed or replaced. I just refill the fluid whenever i get the chance. and it hasent been on since.


----------

